# Excessive wear of recoil spring assembly? G27 Gen 4 (Pic inside)



## cabrego (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this excessive wear of recoil spring assembly. This is after shooting 100 rounds, I do not recall seeing this after my first 100 rounds that I shot. The wear seems to be coming from the end of the spring that sits on the barrel, basically the edge that sits on the barrel now feels a little rougher now. I wonder if I should lightly hit it sand paper to smooth it out.

I called glock and they said this was normal. What do you think?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if the manufacturer says its normal, then its normal.... they would know best


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Are those metal shavings? Do you have the recoil assembly properly seated and does the pistol function properly? If Glock states that it's normal i believe you are just breaking the pistol in. I would'nt be sanding on anything.


----------



## cabrego (Dec 19, 2011)

denner said:


> Are those metal shavings? Do you have the recoil assembly properly seated and does the pistol function properly? If Glock states that it's normal i believe you are just breaking the pistol in. I would'nt be sanding on anything.


Yes those are metal shaving off the round end (part that makes contact with the barrel) of the guide rod/spring assembly. The Metal feels slightly burred on the on the guide rod assembly. I had no real issues shooting the gun other than 2 FTF that I describe in a previous thread. I thought I seated it 100% proper, but it did seem it could have been seated a little better when I took it apart. I am not sure how much variation there should be in how it is seated.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The Glock Store has tungsten guide rods assemblies for your 27 if you are intersted. I'd doubt it could rub anything off that and it is very slippery stuff. The wear is probably accentuated by the very short barrel and sharp angle that the little slide works at. Keep cleaning the little chips out of it so it doesn't bind the slide and stop it from working smoothly until it breaks in.


----------



## cabrego (Dec 19, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> The Glock Store has tungsten guide rods assemblies for your 27 if you are intersted. I'd doubt it could rub anything off that and it is very slippery stuff. The wear is probably accentuated by the very short barrel and sharp angle that the little slide works at. Keep cleaning the little chips out of it so it doesn't bind the slide and stop it from working smoothly until it breaks in.


I am not sure if the tungsten guide rod would change anything because the part that is rubbing is actually the steel base of the spring assembly that makes contact with the barrel. In my ccase I have the factory plastic guide rod. I am going to keep my eye on it will keep you posted.


----------

